# Looking to rebuild Website



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I am looking to rebuild my website as the one I have now is quite plain and uninteresting. I used go daddy the first time, but it just seems that there is only so much so much I can customize unless I know how to code things. And it isn't necessarily the easiest to work with.

I am wondering if any of you knew a build it yourself site I could use?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there are a few of us who have rolled their own. 

If you do not have a gazillion hours, a natural design ability, and a good understanding of HTML, CSS, SEO, etc etc etc, do not attempt this at home if you want something more than another piss poor DIY looking site.

Effective websites today are so much more than just an "Internet billboard"


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> there are a few of us who have rolled their own.
> 
> If you do not have a *gazillion* hours


That sure is allot of hours there.. Sheeze 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

While a I agree it is usually best to hire a pro for this, it can be done if you have the time, aptitude and desire to learn. You don't have to know code to build a website on Wordpress, Joomla, Website tonight or others unless you are doing intricate customization. 

You can easily find someone to set up a site that you can manage and update. Setting it up properly is the most important aspect. 

You can also hire certain parts out. 

There are many options, you just have to decide what you can do well or what you need to outsource. 

I wrote more on it in the latest issue of the The Paint Contractor, click on the "what's appening".


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks you guys, I would love to be able to spend the money and outsource it right now, but unfortunately work is slow and need to penny pinch, especially after I just threw a whole wack of money away on google Adwords and flyers. I plan on using this free time of mine to make a better business plan and really learn where the best investments are for growing my business. 
I think I will try and do something myself for now, and when things pick up a little more I will spend the extra money on a professionally built website. 
It is www.abpaintingservices.ca Let me know if you guys think I should even bother with it until I can get something better made, or if there is a simple fix I could do for now. 
I personally think it is too plain, and not that appealing to many visitors.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

How long have you had that site? Looks like there is absolutely no SEO in there at all. Very first thing I would do is change your title tag

<title>Home Page</title>


Replace the "Home Page" with "Victoria, BC Painting Contractors, Exterior Painting, Interior Painting"

Or something like that.
That's in my opinion the most important thing you can do to to start the seo stuff going.

Pat


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> How long have you had that site? Looks like there is absolutely no SEO in there at all. Very first thing I would do is change your title tag
> 
> <title>Home Page</title>
> 
> ...


Do you mean change the title of the home page? Instead of it saying "Home Page" change it to something like what you suggested? Should I be doing it with the rest of the pages then as well? 

Oh man.. I got a LOT to learn!:blink:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Do you mean change the title of the home page? Instead of it saying "Home Page" change it to something like what you suggested? Should I be doing it with the rest of the pages then as well?
> 
> Oh man.. I got a LOT to learn!:blink:


Yes - that's very important for google and chit

Take a look at some of the guys websites here. Not sure what browser you are using. if chrome or firefox - right click in the middle of the page and then click on "View Page Source" and you will see what others are doing.

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Another big problem is that your site doesn't work well on my iPhone. 

The picture covers up your links with the exception of the contact us link. Also the link I can see doesn't work.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Another big problem is that your site doesn't work well on my iPhone.
> 
> The picture covers up your links with the exception of the contact us link. Also the link I can see doesn't work.


I took the phone capability off because when you went to it all you could see was the logo and not the name. I am going to switch it back now before I forget. 

Along with the switching the heading name though, wouldn't it seem weird if it said "painting contractors interior exterior Victoria bc" and then just regular headings for the rest of the pages? 

I do look at others ideas and what not, but I will continue to learn a little off everyone I see. I am going to check out Wordpress also.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Look into the whole wordpress thing. Thats what I use and it works awsome. However you still need somebody that knows coding. I found a guy on Freelancer.com that worked out very well and always is willing to help when something goes wrong due to an update or new function I installed. Many of the functions simply work off plugin widgets and apps. It take some learning but if you want to spend the time you can come up with a great site for very little money.


----------

